# Can I use Dog Shampoo?



## allears.fan (Mar 20, 2010)

Anyway, I have a question. 
i used to have a dog and so i have dog shampoo, so i have left over dog shampoo. 
Can i use dog shampoo to bathe my hedgehog with? I'm guessing i can cause it is 
save for dogs... But i would like somebody else's opinion.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I wouldn't use dog shampoo. Dog shampoo is usually very highly scented. Dogs and hedgehogs are nothing alike. Cat products are generally safe for hedgehogs but dog is questionable.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Kitten shampoo is probably safest, oatmeal type if you can get it. Dog shampoo would probably be too rough on the hedgie's skin.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I would just get some aveno.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I wouldn't use dog shampoo at all. It is harsh, drying, and like Nancy said, highly scented. I can imagine the smell alone would freak out the poor hedgie bad enough, along with it drying out the skin.


----------



## xxfauxpartyxx (Jun 16, 2011)

What about bobbi panter products or bioguard? o.o


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I wasn't sure what those two brands were so I looked them up. They say made with all natural ingredients but they do contain a lot of fragrance. I wasn't able to see all the ingredients in it to say for sure but generally shampoos for other people and animals don't work out well and tend to dry and fragrance smells really strong to them and I've heard of hedgies running around like crazy afterwards from it. You can use regular Oatmeal in a sock left to soak in the water and then squeeze it and it turns the water milky or there is Aveeno Oatmeal products that work good.


----------

